# Daten aus ResultSet in HashMap speichern



## Rich (28. Feb 2005)

Hallo zusammen,wie kann man alle Daten aus einem ResultSet in HashMap speichern, damit meine ich, ob eine 
Möglichkeit gibt's den ganzen ResultSet in HashMap übergeben lassen und nicht jede Spalte.


----------



## foobar (28. Feb 2005)

Schreib dir doch eine Methode die alle Zeilen und Spalten des ResultSets durchgeht und in einer Map speichert. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Feb 2005)

Hae? Was willst du machen? Beschreib mal n bissl!
Soll es so aussehen, dass du etwas aus der Datenbank liest und in nem RS speicherst, und das RS willst du in ner HashMap speichern, also so:


```
HashMap hm = new HashMap();
hm.put("name", rs.next().getString("name"));
```

oder willst du das GANZE RS als Objekt speichern, also so:


```
HashMap hm = new HashMap();
hm.put("rs", rs);
```

Falls du das zweite machen willst: lass es. Das ist unsauber, Datenbankobjekte an irgendwelche Klassen oder gar GUI-Klassen weiterzugeben.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2005)

> Das ist unsauber


...und in 9 von 10 Fällen ein gravierender Programmierfehler (weil man dann connection.close()) nicht mehr aufrufen darf/kann...

Merke: Resultsets immer im "Hit and Run" modus verwenden

- rs erzeugen 
-.alle Zeilen lesen in schleife (wenn nötig alles Ergebnisse "kopieren")
- rs sofort wieder schliessen
- (wenn nötig auch die Connection wieder schliessen)


----------

